# Whoa!



## ohdeebee (Mar 16, 2012)

Whether you're into this sort of bike or not this is a pretty cool find!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Swing-B...272?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3373542848


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Mar 16, 2012)

*Uhm?*

So basically you're bidding on a sealed box hoping there is something sort of valuable in there? Reminds me of Let's Make a Deal...I'd be way too afraid of getting zonked!


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 16, 2012)

Sounds more like the artist Christo who has sold thousand of wrapped (kraft paper) boxes to support his million dollar projects. The boxes resemble an ordinary parcel, anyone who inadvertently opens their box will find inside a small card stating: "You have just destroyed a work of art." Boohoo!


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Mar 16, 2012)

*For sale!!*

Buy my box.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 16, 2012)

> Buy my box.




Now that's hilarious!


----------



## fuzzyktu (Mar 16, 2012)

Sweet box!  I will take it!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 16, 2012)

There are people that would kill for any vintage unopened product. I'm sorry, I don't see the humor....?


----------



## DrewCfromSC (Mar 17, 2012)

_Having been a collector, dealer in vintage toys in the 1990. I had the opportunity to have a few sealed Hot Wheels toys from an old western auto store and had many collectors love the chance to buy vintage unopened stock. Kinda neet to see something like this! _


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 17, 2012)

i have seen several of these come up forsale in the hobby in the original box and sold for a lot less.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 17, 2012)

Collectors always get there undies in a bundle over "one owner" vehicles, this is more like "no owner". I love having NOS parts, but an NOS bike? That's beyond cool! The seller states that the box is factory sealed, I would have no reason to believe there is anything other than what he said inside that box. If I had the opportunity to buy a 40+ year old bike still in the box, I would have a very hard time breaking that seal. It's a time capsule. A certified unmolested, factory original bike without a doubt. How many bikes do we think are 100% original? How many really are? Tires? Tubes? Grips? In this case, cables? Is this bike a Holy Grail? I don't think so. Is it worth acknowledging as more than just a bike or a box? Absolutely.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok I get the whole mint in box thing..I really do. I have collected various things over my lifetime and original mint in box is always a great find. 
However...there is a large hole in that box that could have allowed rodents to get in there and destroyed certain parts of the bike..i.e. the seat, pedals, grips, etc. Also, there is no way of knowing if anything is missing until the box is opened. Factory sealed doesn't always mean complete. How many times have you bought something and had it shipped only to open the box and realize there were pieces missing? It's happened to me more than a few times. 
So to pay a super high price for something without seeing it (you can open the top without compromising the value) for me is simply out of the question. I just have to know what I'm spending my money on.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 17, 2012)

This sale is the epitome of caveat emptor! The seller even admits he doesn’t know the condition of the contents, and states, “This bike cannot be returned, if you open the box it is yours”. Therefore it’s a $9,500 splurge in my opinion, but what do I know? I’m not a collector that has the funds to spend on a sight unseen purchase like this. It’s like they say every person is entitled to his or her personal preferences and tastes.

Now that we’ve established that the sealed box is the prize…did you notice the shipping cost is $50?  That seems odd, if you were the buyer wouldn’t you want that "time capsule" crated and packed as if it were King Tut’s sarcophagus?  But hey, it’s only money!!!


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm not trying to justify the price in this matter whatsoever. I think it's way overpriced. Even the seller states that it's not worth $9,500. At least it has a price (ahem!). I just love the idea of being able to open something up brand new from years and years ago.


----------



## fatbike (Mar 22, 2012)

Something amazing about this but at the same time nerving, you're buying a box that has never been open. It's like vintage baseball cards never opened hoping for the really rare player card. I had a friend once who acquired a 1948 boys Schwinn in a box from a bicycle shop he worked at years ago and left it as is, I never ever did see come out either. Crazy!

I think this sale needs to include free shipping, it doesn't need any packing and you're making your money for sure if it sells.


----------

